# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Si te gatuajme bamjet?

## davidd

di ndonjera si gatuhet gjalla me bamje dhe mish? 
ju faleminderit paraprakisht

----------


## davidd

e gjeta vet se si behen 



Përbërësit:
1 kg mish qengji,(në mungesë,mish viçi)1 kg bamje,(ose ½ kg bamje dhe ½ patate) 4 lugë vaj ulliri ose 2 lugë gjalpë,2 qepë,3 domate,1 karrotë,sipas dëshirës 1 spec djegës,kripë,piper,pak lëng limoni ose uthull,majdanoz,fletë dafine.

Bamjet pastrohen,u pritet bishti në formë konike,spërkaten me lëng limoni,kripë dhe lihen sa të zbuten pak.Ndërkohë,fërgohen qepët e grira imët së bashku me mishin e copëtuar në copa madhësish të dëshiruara.Shtohet pak salcë domatesh ose një domate e qëruar dhe  e prerë imët.Pasi të jenë fërguar të gjitha,u hidhet kripë,piper,fletë dafine dhe me kapak të mbyllur e në zjarr të ngadaltë,mishi zihet 1 orë.Bamjet shpërlahen,kullohen mirë dhe fërgohen pak në yndyrë të nxehtë.Në enë qelqi, në të cilën do të shërbehet gjella,vendosen domatet të prera në feta,e rreth e përqark enës,rradhiten bamjet me bisht anash e majat në mes,duke  e spërkatur çdo rresht me piper dhe majdanoz të grirë hollë.Në mes të enës,në vendin e zbrazët pa bamje, vendoset mishi i përgatitur së bashku me qepët.Mbi të gjitha vehet një pjatë e cekët në mënyrë që ato të ruajnë formën gjatë zierjes dhe pastaj mbulohen me kapak.Gjella futet në furrë të nxehtë me temperaturë 200*C për ½ ore,pastaj zbulohet gjersa mishi të skuqet dhe të rreshket në sipërfaqe.

----------


## [Perla]

Bamje qe gatuhet me gjalp e limon (?) per here te pare degjoj.

----------


## loneeagle

> Bamje qe gatuhet me gjalp e limon (?) per here te pare degjoj.


ahahah edhe une lol, por une nuk ia them shume nga gatimi. Mami im i ben gjell me mish ose steamed edhe pastaj i skuq behen te mira.

----------


## Ilirana

> e gjeta vet se si behen 
> 
> 
> 
> Përbërësit:
> 1 kg mish qengji,(në mungesë,mish viçi)1 kg bamje,(ose ½ kg bamje dhe ½ patate) 4 lugë vaj ulliri ose 2 lugë gjalpë,2 qepë,3 domate,1 karrotë,sipas dëshirës 1 spec djegës,kripë,piper,pak lëng limoni ose uthull,majdanoz,fletë dafine.
> 
> 
> .


*Pershendetje juve,

David po te shkruaje edhe une varianten time:...

1Kg.Mishe viqi i Fresket..( apo Kingji- keci)

300gr. domate ( mishi...dmth. jo domate te tharta...)
100-2oo gr.domate te zeza...
3 kokrra qepe...nje ne mish e dy me perime...
15o-200gr. speca me gjyra...apo te rendomet ne mungese...
1 spec djeges-chili...
2-3 karrota
nje luge veget...( na nga Kosova e perdorim shume per perime pa gripe)
majdanoz 
Nje hudher e grin shume imet...
biber te zi....
Nje 100 ml uje...
e vaje ulliri po jo shume...


te gjitha keto i grin ne forme katraore e qepet ne fije te gjata...per perimet...
e hudhe ne enen e qelgjit apo ben edhe ne tengjere...po mos te perzieh.
Ena e qelqit duhe te jete me kapake qe me von e mudesh me gjithe mishin ta vesh ne furre ne tep.150° pra ngadale....

Mishin e fergon ne tengjere apo ene  veqe me qepe, karrote,majdanoz e rasmarin te fresket....  pake me gjate...e ja hudhe perimeve e shtin ne furre...ia ven kapakun taves se qelqit qe te mbesin aroma e vitaminat mbreda ne gjelle...


per 30 minuta...mundesh me gjate po e ule teperaturen...
Ju befte mire!


Une valla i beje te mira...me i hoger gishtat thone nga ne hahaha


Ilirana
ps. si qerohen e vendosen ju kish treguar Davidi vete...





*

----------


## EuroStar1

Sot qe po shkruajm per bamjet, kg i tyre kishte nje cmim prej 5.000 lekesh te vjetra

Ha nje M o popull ha, se me rrogen dhe pencionin qe mer s'ka per tu nda grosha saqe tu ka bo zorra e b.ythes si vuvuzela

----------


## [Perla]

Pse grosha eshte me e lire? 2 mije lek kilja  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Acid_Burn

> *Pershendetje juve,
> 
> David po te shkruaje edhe une varianten time:...
> 
> 1Kg.Mishe viqi i Fresket..( apo Kingji- keci)
> 
> 300gr. domate ( mishi...dmth. jo domate te tharta...)
> 100-2oo gr.domate te zeza...
> 3 kokrra qepe...nje ne mish e dy me perime...
> ...


Domate te zeza??? Kur kane hy kto?  :syte zemra:

----------


## drague

GJUZE me BAMJE ne salce Shampanje.

boheni like ta shkruj receten.

----------


## EuroStar1

Vetem shampanjen dua une

Bamjet dhe salcen haj vet ta zonshin rylen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## user010

Bamje hëngra sot.. gjëll fantastike, më pëleqeu salca me domate të freskët edhe qep!

----------


## Prudence

une sot do i gatuaj per neser.
nuk do lodhem kaq sa recetat siper.thjesht mishi,qepa,vaji,domatja bamjet...dhe ja u be  :buzeqeshje: 

apo s'ngordh une per bamje......

----------


## teta

ne e kosove shum e shum nuk i praktikojm,por ne nje gjelle qe quhet tave me domate futen aty dhe behen mjam shum te shieshme

----------


## davidd

mu me ka mar malli per ca gjllra kosovare lolol, se kjo gruja  sdi me gatu gjllra kosovare. do e nderroj me kosovare tani. o teta cila eshte gjella me e mire andej nga lagjja juaj?

----------


## shofer

bomjet i kom inot, kur nxjerrin ato qyrrat. lol. nuk hahen.

----------


## the admiral

bamjet jane ndoshta ushqimi qe urrej me shume...

deri vone kam menduar se vetem ne shqiptaret i hame  :buzeqeshje:  , pasi ne europe rriten pa problem, por askush nuk i ha.

----------


## EuroStar1

...di dhia c'eshte tagjia

----------


## Ilirana

> bamjet jane ndoshta ushqimi qe urrej me shume...
> 
> deri vone kam menduar se vetem ne shqiptaret i hame  , pasi ne europe rriten pa problem, por askush nuk i ha.



Ne Europe Rriten, po jo ne secilin -Vend...ne Vendet Bregdetare...
Po nuk i njohin...europianet...
Une jetoje ne Europe lol...po me shtrenjet ke Bamjet se mishin...ok

Kush i kultivon Vendet :bleta: allkanike, (Turqia) Aziatike, afrikane...etj..

Ilirana
ps. Bamjet hahen te fresketa,jo me i  len dy dite apo...normal se ju humb shija...

----------


## the admiral

> Ne Europe Rriten, po jo ne secilin -Vend...ne Vendet Bregdetare...
> Po nuk i njohin...europianet...
> Une jetoje ne Europe lol...po me shtrenjet ke Bamjet se mishin...ok
> 
> Kush i kultivon Vendetallkanike, (Turqia) Aziatike, afrikane...etj..
> 
> Ilirana
> ps. Bamjet hahen te fresketa,jo me i  len dy dite apo...normal se ju humb shija...


kultivohet edhe ne vende me te fresketa. ne gjermani per shembull. 
sdq ne europe gjen pa problem bamjet. shiten kudo ne dyqane ku shesin ushqime etnike. vijne kryesisht nga india dhe bangladeshi.

ne karaibe kam pare te pare dhe te vetme njerez jo shqiptare qe i hane... molondron i thonin. 
bah. i urrej sidoqofte. haha

----------


## drague

> kultivohet edhe ne vende me te fresketa. ne gjermani per shembull. 
> sdq ne europe gjen pa problem bamjet. shiten kudo ne dyqane ku shesin ushqime etnike. vijne kryesisht nga india dhe bangladeshi.
> 
> ne karaibe kam pare te pare dhe te vetme njerez jo shqiptare qe i hane... molondron i thonin. 
> bah. i urrej sidoqofte. haha


ka nai1 gjermani afer italise?, se ketu ku jam une jane vetem te ngrime :perqeshje:

----------

